# the Crusade of Darkness



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

_Incomeing transmission from Chapter Master Tora of the Emperors Hounds Chapter to all Imperial Ships, message as follows: this is Chapter Master Tora, i am in need of all Imperial Ships in range of this transmission, i have recived information that would direct me to believe that an unknown Xenos is about to launch an attack on this secter, repeat all ships in range must go to the rendevous point that i have selected at maximum speed, there you will find *Toras Trident*, a Battle Bardge, you will recive orders from *Captain Ares *onboard that ship. Tranmission ends._

OOC only cruisers and escorts please, i dont want this to be too big.
As soon as you reach the rendevous point, start sending tranmissions to the other ships (OOC by nameing the ship its to and who its from like the one i did, please, if its not your ship that the other person is talking to, dont read it. [unless your intercepting it, but if i figure out you intercepted a transmission i *could* hold you to minor a consecuince]) just feel free to join, i will tell you when this RP is full

*7 of 7 players* sorry, i had to make it smaller, it was getting to complicated for me with so many ships and people

and dont forget to make a character sheet (dont make the characters uber good)


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Name/Rank: Commander Raol-Equipment: Powerfist-Plasma Pistol-Refractor Field-Carapce Armor-Melta Bombs-Squad:2 Bodyguards.

Background:Commander Raol is the highest ranking military official from an area of the Imperium known as the Kikan Confederacy a section of closely knit imperial planetoids.
Raol was promoted to Lord Commander of Kirkan during the third sphere expansion, during which Kirkan saw some of the heaviest fighting. In the middle of the Tau invasion into Kirkan terratory they desimated the Kirkan Military and killed its current commander.
Raol was subsequently promoted to Lord Commander, and over the next 7 years drove the Tau From Kirkan space, he is a veteran of many wars and the target of many failed assassination attempts, as such he is followed by his personal bodyguard on every parade, onto every battle field and, into every briefing chamber.

Incoming transmission from Fears Toll message as follows: This is Commander Raol of the Fears Toll to Captain Ares of Toras Trident, message received, we are moving at best possable speed to rondevous point, i am sending you a encoded message containing the tactical abilities of the fleet under my command. Message Terminated

Code: Alpha 6

Entering Code.......

Fears Toll
Mars Battlecruiser

Dogmatic
Luner Class Cruiser

Inferno
Gothic Class Cruiser

Lightning
Dauntless Class Light Cruiser

Long Knives
3xSword Class Frigates


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Toras Trident to Fears Toll message as follows: This is Captain Ares, i am very impressed by your fleets fire power and durability, they will make a great expansion for the Crusade, i wish you a fast voyage, the Crusade is just days away from launching. Message ended

(OOC, thats a perfect exapmle of what i want) oh, and when you send a tranmission highlight your ships name in one colour, and the ship(s) that recive the tranmission in anouther colour look at the tranmission above

and the evil player is going to be doubled up on characters, so he'll be playing 2 of the bad guys not just one


you have an edit button Mitchy, theres no reason for you not to be using it. Multiposts are one of the things that are against the rules here in roleplay threads.- darkreever


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Name: Rear Admiral Gaius Ermack 
Equipment: Power Sword (Cutlass), Bolt Pistol, Reductor Field, left arm augmetic
Bodyguards: 3 Naval Armsmen (Stormtroopers equivalent)
Background: A third son of one of the nobility of Ragos V, Gaius was forced to seek his own way to glory. He chose the Imperial Navy. At the academy he showed a natural affinity for tactics and management which led to him being fast tracked to command. Through many battles he distinguished himself, losing his left arm when a bulkhead collapsed on him while repelling Tau boarders. After several decades he was given command of a long range patrol group.

Incoming Transmission:Imperator Triumphant to Toras Trident. This is Rear Admiral Gaius Ermack of Deep Patrol Fleet Delta 7 for Captain Ares of the Emperor' Hounds. Will rendezvous at designated co-ordinates as soon as possible. Transmitting Fleet disposition, stand by.

Imperator Triumphant
Overlord Class Battlecruiser

Rising Sun
Dominator Class Cruiser

Terra's Might
Dominator Class Crusier

Hand of Light
Endeavor Class Light Cruiser

Humanity Ascendant
Defiant Class Light Cruiser

Gold Squadron
3x Falchion Class Frigates


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incoming Tranmission from Toras Trident to Imperator Triumphant Message as follows: This is Captain Ares, your fleet looks strong enough to hold it own in combat, and will make the Crusade much stronger, fast voyage, strong faith. Tranmission Ends

Incomeing Tranmission from Toras Tridentto all Imperial ships in the Crusade Fleet Message as follows: Attention, the Emepors Hounds fleet has come under light attack no major damage, this renduvous point is unsafe for ships comeing out of the warp, change course to sector 1229.784 near Blackreach, it should be safer for now, we will then move to the Salem sector, where the Choas and Orks have been fighting, we shall stop a major WAAAGH!! and destroy the heritics, we will then move closer to deep space and kill all resittance well the Emperors Settlers and Authers will resettle the planets for the God Emperor. Tranmission Ends.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Incoming transmission:Fears Toll to Toras Trident message as follows: This Commander is Raol, I have sent a transmission to an outlying planetoid of the Kirkan Confederacy, they are sending a small fleet and 24 Regiments of Imperial Guard to support us in ground efforts, i will assume command of the fleet as soon as it reaches the rondevous point, i am sending you an encoded message containing the tactical abilities of the fleet. Message Terminated

Code: Alpha 6

Entering Code......

Kirkans Pride
Dominator Class Cruiser

Large Troop Transport
10 Imperial Guard Regiments
3 Armoured Regiments
4 Mechinized Regiments
2 Air Cavalry Regiments
1 Storm Trooper Regiment

Small Troop Transport
7 Imperial Guard Regiments
5 Infantry Regiments
2 Armoured Regiments

Small Troop Transport
7 Imperial Guard Regiments
1 Penal Legion Regiments
3 Infantry Regiments
1 Mechinized Regiment
2 Seige Regiments

Incoming transmission: :Fears Toll to Toras Trident message as follows: This is Commander Raol, we are moving at full speed to new coordinates. Message Terminated


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Imperator Triumphant to Fleet: 
Course change acknowledged. 
Flotilla is at combat readiness. 
Proceeding at best speed to new co-ordinates.
The Emperor Protects.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Librarian Nevar Aster of the Dark Angels chapter
Bodyguard: Brother Astelan (chain sword and bolt pistol, exceeds in boarding actions), Brother Gaberiel (same as Astelan), Brother Gideon (same as Astelan).
Weapons: A force staff and lightning claw.
Armour:Terminator armour or mark six 'corvus' armour, as his brothers are members of the the first company they also have Terminator armour although they tend to use 'corvus' armour.
Background: Aster was born to a noble family and at the age of fifteen was recruited into the Dark Angels Space Marine chapter where he soon found himself rising through the Chapter, his psycic powers gaining him the rank of Librarian until he was assigned a perminant position in the Deathwing.
Ship- The _Fury Of Caliban_ (Cobra class destroyer).
Other Information: Aster is a ruthless commander, making a Imperial Comissar tear out his eyes once after he caused the death of two Dark Angels, he dispites all but Astartes.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incomeing Tranmission to The Fury Of Caliban from Toras Trident Messgae as Follows: This is Captain Ares, your escort will make a great expantion to the Crusade Fleet, you will be assigned to any cruiser you wish, or if you like, could be a multi-task Frigate, the choice is yours. Message Ends


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Prothian
to Toras Trident

This is the rouge trader vessel "Prothian"
we have just entered this space and have recieved your transmissions
this ship is under your command

Name: Gil Danner
Rank: Rouge Trader
Ship: Rouge Trader Cruiser
Bodyguards: 
Grognar (Ogryn) ripper gun, combat knife, frag grenades
Jack (Human) Auto-rifle, Combat knife, frag grenades, vox-caster
Gil's Equipment: Bolt-pistol, Power sword, frag grenades, carapace armour

background: Gil was hired into service as a Rouge Trader by the Imperium, He has been in service for 10 years. Gils family has been in service as Rouge Traders for as long as his family tree goes back. Gils social skills are some-what bad as most humans dis-like trading with other aliens.

End Transmission


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incomeing Transmission from Toras Tridentto Prothian Message as Follows: This is Captain Ares, your vessel may be unwelcome to some persons, but your firepower is always welcome to the fleet, we will be launching the crusade into hostile space shortly, i will notify you when. Message Terminated

Incomeing Transmission from Toras Tridentto all Imperial Ships in the Crusade Fleet Message as Follows: Captain Ares here, the sensers on my ship have discovered a ruined vessel of Imperial origain, i have ordered all availible ships to go to the vessel to investigate, charge engeins and power weapons, may the Emperors wraith be your weapon, and your faith you speed. Message Terminated
(OOC, i do want more people to join, but im going to be on a vacation on friday, so i figure i should get the thing started, if more people want to join, just post your profile here, and i will accept it as reinforcments to the action thread, and well im gone for that week, i will probably have anouther GM to keep this thread going, so heres the link to the action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=110


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Im afraid i am going to have too pull out of this RP with RL busy


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok dark angel, but if you do want to join back in, you can when your not so busy


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Selfia down...*

Elizabeth Seiara (Canoness "firewind"):
Equip's: Great Sword of St Cassandra(blessed weapon), Cloak of St Aspira, Inferno pistol, Rosarius, Power armor

Background: At a young age Elizabeth was taken into the order of the four diciples. Because of her likeness to one of the first of their order, St Cassandra, she was tested to see if she was an heir. The tests were succsesfull and she was immediatly brought forth to complete her training as a Canoness. Brought up with sister Keira and sister Eve, two other heirs of saints, they have formed an inseperatable bond and will never be seen far from combat together. 

Eve Cara (Canoness "strongheart"):
Equips: Crown of St Shia (mantle of aphelia), power armor, dual wielding flame pistol, jump pack, cloak of St. Aspira, Rosarius, eviscerator

Keira Bellenie (Inquisitor Lord "faith"):
Equips: Force weapon, power armor, Rosarius, plasma pistol, psycic powers
Henchmen: Lara (demolishion's), Julie (expert in advance weapondry and tactics) Gallbog (familiar), Shara (advisor and navigation/balistics)

Incoming transmission from Repenant to Toras Trident
This is high Canoness Elizibeth Seiara of the order of the four diciples. We were attacked by an unknown heretic, and one of our ships were downed, I recieved notice that an incoming imperial ship was aproaching our land site, and am requesting imediate help. Your service wont be ignored if you choose to help us, and we can repay your gratitude in some way Im sure. Please respond diligently and I hope we can come to an agreement. TRANSMITION END


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Toras Trident to Repenant Message as Follows: This is Ares, i have recieved your transmission and am sending two sstrike cruisers and a squadren of Gladius to assest in killing the Heritic, then maybe you would consider joining the crusade. Transmission Terminated

((OOC, i am leaving today, so i wont be albe to read any more posts untill i get back, but i have decided to make TUBERStripple01 the GM untill i get back, so untill i post again TUBs is in charge. I have given him the stuff he needs to do to continue the thread.))


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

*fleet*

From Repenent to Toras Trident
This is commander Elizabeth. I appreciate the ground support and will be willing to assist in any crusade, as long as its in the interest of the holy god emporer. My sisters agree, and we will send you a encrypted message showing our current status:

Repenent
Vengeance class grand cruiser

Retribution sqaudron
x4 firestorm frigates

Cleansing squadron
x4 cobra class destroyers

Purify squadron
x4 sword class frigates

TRANSMITION END


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

(OOC Mithcy left me in charge of the RP but i dont have enough info to continue on so until he is back from his trip i am putting the RP on hold, sorry.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(OOC, im back, so lets get this RPG started again)

Incoming Trasnmission from Toras Trident to Rempent Message as Follows: I believe i have found the Heritic, he shall be purified and all of his partners have been delt with. The Crusade fleet is now under way too sector 05.4732 more enemy contacts have been found around that area. Join the fleet and help kill this Ork WAAAGH before it can start. May faith aim your sword. Message Terminated

All of the Crusade fleet is now at sector 05.4732 and will help destroy the Orks around that area with the other scout part of the fleet (the other PC's ships)


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Transmition from Repenent to Toras Trident
We will join your fleet in the next day, after having attended to our injured and sick, and sending them back to our sisterhood planet of Sara. The fact that our enemy has grown so quickly is disturbing, the leadership of this WAAGH may go deeper then what we may have first thought. 
TRANSMITION END

Fleet update:

-1 sword class frigate


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Transmission from Toras Trident to Repenent Message as Follows: This is Ares, your fleet carries the might of the Emperor on its shoulders, i would be glad to have it in the Crusade fleet, meet me at sector 5.8322 enemy vessels have been sighted there. Message Ends

(now you can start commenting on the Action thread, i will tell you where you are and what you are doing)


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Transmition from Repenent to Toras Trident
We will meet you at your destined coordinates to purge this threat to our galaxy!

TRANSMITION END


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

Name: Magos Biologica Gefev of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
Equipment: Man-portable force shield, four servo-arms (two behind back, one with plasma pistol, other with surgical implements and claws), bionic eyes, adamantium/ceramite alloy armor, power weapon (end of glaive mounted were hand should be)
Background: Gefev has been a Magos of the Adeptus Mechanicus for many years, and studies Xenos specie's bodies in both a quest to learn how they operate and to exploit a weakness.
IC: Magos Biologica Gefev of the Adeptus Mechanicus greets Chapter master Toras of the Emperor's Hounds Chapter, genetic descendant of the God Emperor of Mankind. The appearance of this new Xenos species makes it only logical to assist you in your crusade, both to capture specimens for study and to remove them as a threat, increasing the knowledge yield of statement, "to capture specimens for study". Query. Will you allow Magos Biologica Gefev of the Adeptus Mechanicus to assist Chapter master Toras of the Emperor's Hounds Chapter, genetic descendant of the God Emperor of Mankind. End Query.

Adeptus Mechanicus Cruiser Deus ex Mechanicus XXXVIII

Adeptus Mechanicus Light Cruiser Iron Heart

Adeptus Mechanicus Light Cruiser Silver Library

Adeptus Mechanicus Light Cruiser Vigor Mechanicus

Adeptus Mechanicus Light Cruiser Metallic Wrath


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Transmission from Toras Trident to Deus ex Mechanicus Message as Follows: you have a great fleet, and are worthy to become part of the Crusade Fleet, go to the sector number 5.7635 and you will find a gas cload, it has three Ork cruisers and a Chaos Scout vessel fighting, out an end to the Fighting there. Message Terminated

(you are near the Gas claod in the action thread, chose what to do next)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Name: Brother-Captain Mykal Validus of the Blades of Ultramar
Rank: 4th Company Captain and Master of the Fleet

Equipment: Power Sword, Storm Bolter, Iron Halo, Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, and Artificier Armour

Background: Validus was recruited into the Ultramarines and eventually became a sergeant. After distinguished service in two separate campaigns for control of the Terminus system, Validus was chosen, along with a small group of other Ultramarines, to help found a new chapter, the Blades of Ultramar. Validus became captain of the 4th company, and has led his forces to honour and glory in countless campaigns.

Fleet:

*Fury of Krasus*
Strike Cruiser

*Steel Vengeanse*
Gladius Class Frigate

*Spear of Ultramar*
Gladius Class Frigate

*Undying Vigilance*
Gladius Class Frigate

*Ultima Inferno*
Gladius Class Frigate

Transmission from Fury of Krasus to Toras Trident
Chapter Master Tora, this is Brother-Captain Mykal Validus of the Blades of Ultramar 4th Company. My strike cruiser has received your transmission regarding the xenos attack. My fleet, composed of one strike cruiser and four Gladius frigates, is ready to bolster your forces, and we are approaching the rendezvous point previously stated in your transmission. We would gladly accept any updates on the current situation of the fleet you are amassing. *Transmission ends*


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Transmission from Toras Trident to Fury of Krasus Message as Follows: Ares here (sorry i keep calling him Tora, if you see me call him that again tell me and i will edit the post) there has been a Chaos intervention, Inquisiter Thulsa is dead, his Imperial Guardsmen have turned and killed him, they are now attacking the Crusade Fleet, along with Orks and an unknown ship that appears to have a carapace surronding it, it is not made of metal, i have sent a destress signal that says there could be possible Tyranids. Message Terminated

(and i assume that your bodyguards is just two honour guards, i think that works well, but if you want to change it go ahead)

this RP is full now sorry if you wanted to join, but there was so many ships and people that i had to make it smaller then i thought


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

Transmission from Deus ex Mechanicus XXXVIII to Toras Trident: Acknowledged, proceeding to combat zone in sector number 5.7635, sub-solar nebula 3.BN82.HJ36.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Transmission from Fury of Krasus to Toras Trident
Understood. My ships are close to your position now and we have detected both your fleet and the enemy's ships on our viewscreen. We are now moving to engage the enemy.
*Transmission ends*

(Ok, here's a short mini-bio for my bodyguards)

Veteran Dagah Glavo
Equipment: power armour, bolt pistol, and power sword

Veteran Gladius Fuego 
Equipment: power armour, combi-flamer, and chainsword


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

you can comment on the action thread now, i have told you what to do on page 4, near the bottom


----------

